# Finally have my skiff the way I want it #superchittum



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Roughly 18 months ago I bought the boat I have been hunting for, for years! I was able to but a 2007 Super skiff. To this day the boat impresses me as far as handling the chop, the ease of poling to drafting around 7 inches. My super skiff has a "lodge edition" cap so my cockpit has more space. & all super skiffs have crappy rod holders and storage! So I was determined to pimp out my boat. I went down to Islamarine and spoke to Brian (who is an awesome dude). 
I had a list that needed to be done. I originally had a 6 gallon gas tank which sucked so I installed a 30 gallon tank, I changed the rubrail to an aluminum one, I added aft facing rod tubes, changed the poling platform. I was able to change my console too, Brian was able to fing a Chittum condole for me which works since i have more cockpit space. The console fits great. He also awlgripped the deck for me. All in all i could not be happier with the boat. pics from start to finish


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome job on whipping her into shape! Super Skiffs are great boats..


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Enjoy, that's a fish slayer!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I give you lots of credit for going the extra mile and doing things right. You have a one-of-a-kind skiff and should give you years of fun.

That Chittum console looks sweet!


----------



## Zipper146 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very Nice! I bet that thing hauls ass with that 90 on there!

Nice set up!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice! Looks like you made some well thought out improvements.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice!

I saw some of the other pics Brian posted on Instagram and the one that caught my eye is the spray rails on your boat. Are those glassed in?

I'm also curious what kind of prop you're running.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Lets see some pics off the new rod tubes. Thinking about adding 2 on my waterman.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## On Island Time (Sep 25, 2012)

GREAT WORK!


----------



## casartj (Jun 2, 2014)

Great looking boat! Would you be interested in selling the old poling platform?


----------

